# My new Big Mek KFF



## Sonorous Epithet (Dec 1, 2011)

Tried a bunch of new techniques on my Mek, I think he came out pretty good. Haven't added flock yet because I still need to seal him, but I don't need static grass to show him off 

Front view:









Rear view:


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it. A good paint job, although there a couple of things I dont like and would have done differently. Painting stipred cables is very tricky and you need to paint all thr way around to get a good effect. I would probably have used a different colour for the 'lightning' globes. Maybe a very pale blue, as white looks just too plain.

But none the less a great model discounting my own personal preference. Have some rep.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with Humakt regarding the white base for the lightning. Your skills are obvious in the skin tone, monocle and eyes, so the flat white seems odd. A very very thin wash of leviathon purple might help to soften the contrast.


----------



## Sonorous Epithet (Dec 1, 2011)

humakt said:


> I like it. A good paint job, although there a couple of things I dont like and would have done differently. Painting stipred cables is very tricky and you need to paint all thr way around to get a good effect. I would probably have used a different colour for the 'lightning' globes. Maybe a very pale blue, as white looks just too plain.
> 
> But none the less a great model discounting my own personal preference. Have some rep.


I admit I rushed the striped cables, as it was getting late and I was pretty tired. I'd like to say I'll go back and fix it some day, but in all honesty it's pretty low on the priority list as there's a brazilian other models that are begging for paint.



Khorne's Fist said:


> I agree with Humakt regarding the white base for the lightning. Your skills are obvious in the skin tone, monocle and eyes, so the flat white seems odd. A very very thin wash of leviathon purple might help to soften the contrast.


That might work. I was considering scrapping it and just painting over it as brass, anyway, so it's not like it could really hurt if it doesn't come out.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Gork sayz: Jobz a gud 'un!

Fine job on the mini bud! I like how you've done him. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw this mini in the gallery earlier and I have to say that despite the two things that have been pointed out by others, it's a very nicely painted model and the verdigris is spot on. Nice job.


----------

